# AMERICAN MADE



## hcpens (Sep 18, 2015)

The government placed a percentage of the parts that make up a car, for an auto to be called made in america.

I don't think there is a standard, so how much of a pen should be american made for the pen to be American made?


----------



## builtbybill (Sep 18, 2015)

Made in America with parts from Tawain


----------



## Ted iin Michigan (Sep 18, 2015)

If you want to advertise a pen as "made in the USA", you could start with Lazerlines' pen kits but you'd be hard pressed to be 100% American made. Many wood blanks (most of my favorites) are imports as are many acrylics. 

I was going to write about the "global economy" but ........ BORING.


----------



## plantman (Sep 19, 2015)

hcpens said:


> The government placed a percentage of the parts that make up a car, for an auto to be called made in america.
> 
> I don't think there is a standard, so how much of a pen should be american made for the pen to be American made?



I also think you would hard pressed to make a pen from parts made in the USA ( all states included ). Now, " made in America " is another can of worms in itself. This would include all the South American countries, Mexico, Canada, and the United States, but not Hawaii, as it is not part of the Americas. The only pen that would fit in this field, would be one that is hand made from scratch, and  uses a nib, wood, and refill or ink that were made in the Americas. Good Luck  !! A better use of words may be to say that it was made buy an American Craftsman. Sad to say, there is just not much "Made in America" any more !!   Jim  S


----------



## CREID (Sep 19, 2015)

hcpens said:


> The government placed a percentage of the parts that make up a car, for an auto to be called made in america.
> 
> I don't think there is a standard, so how much of a pen should be american made for the pen to be American made?


 That's an interesting question. I used to sell in Canada our product manufactured here in the US. Some of the materials used in manufacturing were made in the US, and others from around the world, including the most expensive materials. Our product as far as NAFTA was concerned was made in the US.
Curt


----------



## Magicbob (Sep 19, 2015)

Laserlinz kits are mostly made in the USA, he imports transmissions and FP nibs.
It is my understanding, Monteverde Inks are USA made as well.

I simply advertise as "Handcrafted in the USA"


----------



## Swagopenturner (Sep 20, 2015)

Fisher Space pen Co says their refills are Made in USA.  Hard to find though.


----------



## Wct3 (Sep 25, 2015)

From the FTC website:

For most products, unless they are automobiles or items made from textile or wool, there is no law requiring manufacturers and marketers to make a &ldquo;Made in USA&rdquo; claim.  But if a business chooses to make the claim, the FTC's Made in USA standard applies.  Made in USA means that &ldquo;all or virtually all&rdquo; the product has been made in America.  That is, all significant parts, processing, and labor that go into the product must be of U.S. origin.  Products should not contain any &ndash; or should contain only negligible &ndash; foreign content.  The FTC&rsquo;s Enforcement Policy Statement and its business guide, Complying with the Made in USA Standard, spell out the details, with examples of situations when domestic origin claims would be accurate and when they would be inappropriate.


----------

